
Simple.com closed my $52k bank account without warning - pmarreck
They claim I violated their &quot;personal use only&quot; policy, which I presumably did by paying contractors to work on my house (this is only a guess, they have not been clear on exactly why). But that doesn&#x27;t mean it&#x27;s excusable to leave me in limbo for almost a week without access to my money (and quite a bit of it) while I need to pay people I&#x27;m employing. I&#x27;ve done absolutely nothing wrong nor illegal. Their customer support has been useless.<p>I don&#x27;t know what recourse I have anymore short of waging social media war. Please retweet if you sympathize, thanks in advance: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;pmarreck&#x2F;status&#x2F;739994477339758592
======
ksherlock
File a complaint with your state attorney general (and/or whatever state they
are in). That takes a few months to get a result but a AG staffer will forward
it to them (but on scary AG letterhead).

Also [http://www.consumerfinance.gov](http://www.consumerfinance.gov)

------
greenleafjacob
Contact the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau.

------
codeonfire
This is why paper checks are still useful. I had problems with Citibank who in
the 2008 crisis kept doing things like resetting my pin, mailing my card to
the wrong address, assigning the pin to the wrong account, etc. Then they told
me I had to visit a branch in another state, four hundred miles away to
withdraw. I just wrote a check for cash and deposited it in another bank.

------
tedmiston
Have you tried emailing the CEO directly?

------
bbcbasic
Sounds like PayPal

------
cloudjacker
JUST USE B-

oh he already is using bitcoin

